# Suche Lektüre zur Digitalfotografie



## scrotum (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Also vorneweg ich habe seit einem Monat eine Canon EOS 20D und bin blutiger Anfänger in der Fotografie.

Deswegen suche ich ein Buch, dass praktisch und natürlich für digitale Fotografie ausgelegt ist. Also ich hab mir das so ungefähr vorgstellt, dass man eine Situation hat, wie man möchte einen Vogel fotografieren, Konzertfotos machen, Skyline fotografieren, Makro aufnahmen machen etc. und das Buch beschreibt dann welche Einstelllung man dafür beachten muss und gibt eine Richtwert an mit dem man dann spielen kann. 

Also kurz gesagt, ich suche ein Buch, das viele mögliche Fotografiesituation aufzeigt und die dafür geeigneten Einstellungen und was man dazu beachten muss beschreibt.

Kennt jemand so ein Buch oder sind meine Ansprüche zu hoch? 

Danke für eure Buchtipps!
Gruss


----------



## mogmog (11. Februar 2006)

Jo hi also als Buch kann ich dir nur empfehlen

das digital Photokolegium 1-3

da ich wirklich alles sehr gut und einfach erklährt (ist allerdings nicht ganz auf den neusten stand)

und ansonnsten nur den 
http://national Geographic Photoguide

anbieden der ist echt nicht schlecht wenn du dich mal damit richtig auseinander setzten möchtest (Photografie)



grüße


----------



## faltenzwerg (12. Februar 2006)

http://www.fotolehrgang.de
als ich mir das durchgelesen habe wurden zwar nicht situationen direkt erklärt, aber dafür lernt man da die theorie, also zusammenhang von blende und belichtungszeit etc. ganz gut. ich jedenfalls habe so ziemlich mein ganzen theoretisches wissen von dieser sehr guten seite. kann ich nur empfehlen. und ich denke wenn man die theorie soweit drauf hat, dann weiss man auch schon ein bisschen wo man bei makro, landschaft, portrait usw. achten muss.


----------

